# Does anyone bill 96374 with Nuclear



## Robbin109 (Feb 15, 2012)

When billing nuc test in office:
78452
A9502



does anyone also bill, or can we bill 96374 also?


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 22, 2012)

We do not bill that code with Nuclear stress tests....


----------

